# Favourite dance tune from the noughties?



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Just thought that I would give all of us the chance to post our favourite dance tunes from this decade.

There has been an awful lot of naff stuff released this decade, but there have also been some real gems.

I just love this tune by Quivver. Can you guess who is doing the vocal sample?






I love this tune. For me it has everything that is needed in a great dance tune.






Changing tempo slightly and a great house track by Roger Sanchez






Moby did loads of good stuff and its hard to choose a favourite, but hear goes!






Going slightly more trancey now. This one blows me away. Put your headphones on and turn it up loud 






More to follow...


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Groove Armada - Superstylin'






Much more downtempo now:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Adam, what is the name of that second one? (ring of Kerry)

I love that very much.

Ta


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)




----------

